# Relocating to Spain



## pauljg1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been looking into relocating myself and my family to spain.

I have gathered quite abit of information over the last 6 months but would would appreciate if any advice / tips.

I am a freelance web developer so work for me is done from home so the main aspect we need to resolve is schools, and a long term villa let.

As there is quite a bit involved any advice tips on the following would be appreciated.
We have decided to go for 12 month to see how it goes, so will be looking for a furnish accommodation.

#Schools, for children 4 to 7 years old - Are there any english speaking schools?

#Self Employed - Any advice as regards to tax 

#Initial 12 month villa rental - Any agents that you could recommend - Murcia Area

#Health Care 

#Any advice what soever

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pauljg1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been looking into relocating myself and my family to spain.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I'm not in that area so can't give specific advice - however

schools : have a look at Welcome to Nabss | Nabss - it's an association of 'British' schools in Spain, they teach in English - they are private - there are no state schools which teach solely in English, although there are some which are working towards being Spanish/English bilingual

Tax - you'd need to register as autónomo (unless you were solely employed by a UK company) & pay upwards of 260€ a month NI + tax - there are some links about tax rates etc. on our FAQs thread above

rental - as I said, I'm not in that area, but again there are links to some national rental websites on the FAQs thread which will at least give you some idea of what's available at what price, even if you don't find the perfect property!!

health care - if you're paying into the system here you & your family will be covered for state healthcare - similarly if you are employed by a UK company there's a reciprocal agreement


have a read of various recent threads for all sorts of up-to date info - then ask as many questions as you like!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Rental costs in that area are not as expensive as say Marbella. For a three bed two bath villa with pool you should expect to pay around €700 - €1000 a month near the coast but less inland.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

pauljg1 said:


> #Self Employed - Any advice as regards to taxs


Have a read through this site's pages on autonomo: Advoco : Free Advice Centre

Do your calculations as to whether you can truly afford to make this move, Spain isn't anything like as cheap as it once was and their taxes are rising.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Rental costs in that area are not as expensive as say Marbella. For a three bed two bath villa with pool you should expect to pay around €700 - €1000 a month near the coast but less inland.


More than that round here. Start at 1400 euros on the coast around Marbella/estepona. 
With gardener and pool man we pay 1500 euros reduced from 2000 euros in our first year but we could add to that as we allow our landlord use of the garage for his two cars for which he would have to pay around 500 euros rent a month were he able to find a private garage in this area.


----------

